# Audi's In The Park 7 Photos - Billing Aquadrome



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Here are a number of photos from another very enjoyable event last Sunday at 'Audi's In The Park' held at Billing Aquadrome with both the TTF and TTOC crew being present ! 

Both stands had a great representation of the various TT models from over the years on display with the TTOC even winning best club display !!! 8)













































































































































































































More to follow...  :lol:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Great pics of an awesome day Paul - surprised there aren't any of that Boss C63 though! I guess you've kept them back for 'private viewing'...


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Great pics of an awesome day Paul - surprised there aren't any of that Boss C63 though! I guess you've kept them back for 'private viewing'...


What C63 was that then Martin !?! :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics of an awesome day Paul - surprised there aren't any of that Boss C63 though! I guess you've kept them back for 'private viewing'...
> ...


Oooooh, who's ya daddy! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok I've kept quiet long enough whose is that bloody TT with the camouflage bits and and the white wheels I wince every time I look at it (which I guess is the intention) :lol:

Great pics Mr DJ


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jamman said:


> Ok I've kept quiet long enough whose is that bloody TT with the camouflage bits and and the white wheels I wince every time I look at it (which I guess is the intention) :lol:
> 
> Great pics Mr DJ


That's a chap from the Facebook group - very nice bloke, just likes to try different things all the time (only painted his wheels himself a few days before the event) - admittedly not for the purist, but something different and a lot of people did talk to him about it which I guess the the intention.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh Facebook the place where you can be friends with people you don't even know. :roll:

Always good to be a little "different" imo.

Didn't know TTOC won best stand so congrats to all involved.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

jamman said:


> Ahhh Facebook the place where you can be friends with people you don't even know. :roll:


I truly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jamman said:


> Ahhh Facebook the place where you can be friends with people you don't even know. :roll:


I LOL'd! But yes, it is a way to meet new people in groups with a common interest - much like any Forum or Club - and most forums I know are loosing traffic to FB groups. It's just the way people are using the Internet/websites these days...
...though I do turn down friend requests from Uncle Bob's milkman's friend's cat.



Jamman said:


> Always good to be a little "different" imo.


Yep, as more and more high mileage mk1 TTs come down in price into the range of ordinary lads we'll see a lot more 'individually styled' TTs - which is a good thing.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics of mine Paul, shes so pretty 

You and Bradley certainly had a good ol' perv at that Merc lol

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... fantastic pictures of the day Paul, thanks for sharing them Buddy ...

... I had the camera out and papped a few ...

... but then got distracted by the doughnut stand ...


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Great set of photos of a great day in the sun  8)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Only just spotted this, great pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



jamman said:


> Ok I've kept quiet long enough whose is that bloody TT with the camouflage bits and and the white wheels I wince every time I look at it (which I guess is the intention) :lol:


We were parked in front of this and it was attracting a lot of attention for one reason or another... :roll:

Warren.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... fantastic pictures of the day Paul, thanks for sharing them Buddy ...
> 
> ... I had the camera out and papped a few ...
> 
> ... but then got distracted by the doughnut stand ...


You could have took me to the doughnut stand with you :-(

John


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did anyone else open the thread and expect to see 7 photos?

Excellent post though - loved looking through them all


----------

